# Shipping belongings to America



## MatthewKenward (Oct 26, 2008)

Does anyone know a cheap way of getting personal affects (i.e favourite kitchen utensils/kids toys/clothes etc) across the pond? Had a crazy quote of 3000 for what is effectively 10 cardboard boxes. I can get the goods to a port in the UK and collect them the other side.

Thanks


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

MatthewKenward said:


> Does anyone know a cheap way of getting personal affects (i.e favourite kitchen utensils/kids toys/clothes etc) across the pond? Had a crazy quote of 3000 for what is effectively 10 cardboard boxes. I can get the goods to a port in the UK and collect them the other side.
> 
> Thanks


Are they charging you by weight or volume or? because in some cases it might be cheaper to leave some things behind and buy them again when you get to the US, especially if the items are used, because there are lot of places to buy used items, thrift stores like Value Village, Goodwill etc. Two years ago, my uncle was quoted the equivilant of $900 Canadian to ship some items from Wales to Vancouver, prior to coming to live here, they were all used items, so he decided to leave them, and replace them when he got here, and bought some used and some new when he arrived for under $700.


----------

